

Twitter will backup/delete the account when a user dies - dotBen
http://support.twitter.com/groups/33-report-a-violation/topics/122-reporting-violations/articles/87894-how-to-contact-twitter-about-a-deceased-user

======
dotBen
Interesting commentary on CNN too:
[http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/08/11/twitter....](http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/social.media/08/11/twitter.deceased.user.policy.cnet/index.html#fbid=mTWta0EWeYr&wom=true)

